# HELP with camo choice



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok so i am gonna start bow hunting for elk and deer instead of with my rifle. My question is out of the 2 camo options im looking at, in your experience, which one do you think works the best. I am planning on doing my hunting up in the northern mountains of utah, however central mountains are also an option. I am trying to decide between ASAT camo, or Optifades Open Country. Heard a lot of good things about both. Not so much concerened with fabric type as I am with how well the pattern works. Any advice would be welocomed. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

When it comes to camo I'm a huge fan of MAX 1. That stuff will blend in literally anywhere in this state, from the desert to the top of the mountain. Infact I literally was run over last fall by a doe because she couldn't see me, and I was sitting in the middle of a trail. That said I don't think the camo pattern really has much to do with it as much as holding still. I've killed lots of stuff wearing jeans and a black shirt. I have ASAT and like it. Optifade is good too. It works well with breaking you up. But I don't think it's worth the $$$


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My son-in-law has the Opti Fade and it does a great job blending in. I don't know much about the popular camo pattern ASAT other than it's easy to see hunters wearing it out in the woods. 

It goes without saying if you don't play the wind it doesn't really matter........blah, blah, blah

I bow hunt out of a backpack so the fabric type is more important to me than the camo pattern.

Good luck, be safe, welcome to the Forum, and try to get a wolf video while you're out there.

.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd be much more concerned about fabric type than pattern. Archery hunts are typically hot, sweat in something that is not a natural fabric and you might stink so much every animal in the forest knows you're there. 
Wool seems to not stink too much, cotton at least dries quickly, poly blends seem to hold stank. 
I think if you can recognize a pattern, maybe you should keep looking for a better one...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh hell, here comes tex-o-bob with his flannel shirt conviction.
Either that or predator camo


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

dress like the animal your after 




worked for this guy.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

the Zonz camo is pretty sweet for any utah conditions if you are looking for something a little different.
I have a Zonz jacket and pants, and the fabric is great. Its very quiet, and it doesnt make me overheat. 
I always wear a merino wool as a first layer.
Optifade is awesome, its out of my price range for clothing im going to thrash on.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

12many said:


> dress like the animal your after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I'll let someone else try dressing like a deer during the Utah general archery hunt first. <<--O/


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

ASAT is by far the best pattern that does so much more in so many more terrains than any other pattern. EVER. I own Predator Camo Evolution stuff too that works. Get the good stuff and pay for the good fabric. Whichever pattern you go with, get it here:

https://www.dayonecamouflage.com/

Now, where's Tex to sell us all again on the best camo pattern of all time?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

The 2 patterns you listed are my favorite. I think either one would be fine. If I had to pick 1, I would probably pick asat. I think it breaks up your outline the best.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Camo patterns are marketed for humans. Deer & elk don't care - they see motion and it doesn't matter what pattern you're wearing. That said, science seems to prefer more open patterns like the Opti-Fade open country pattern.

Sitka is all the rage this season, with many stunning ensembles to choose from.

Me, I like ASAT and/or Predator. ASAT is devilishly mysterious and Predator makes my butt look cute. All the beautiful people wear ASAT and/or Predator.

Predator is great for scaring the beejeezus out of unwary human hikers during the extended hunt.


----------

